# Bootprobleme

## YPenguin

Was kann man tun, wenn man Bootprobleme hat?

1. Einen simpleren Kernel verwenden: Deaktivieren von Microcode-Loading?

----------

## Max Steel

Ohne genauere Beschreibung deiner Probleme kann dir keiner so recht helfen was man dir empfehlen sollte...

Aber grundsätzliches:

Wenn dein Rechner garnicht startet... dann wird evtl Treiber- oder Firmwaremäßig etwas sein. Wenn du Glück hast kannst du nachlesen was ihm fehlt. bevor der Kernel crashed.

Helfen kann in diesem Fall evtl das nutzen eines durch genkernel-ng erzeugten Kernels um dann deinen Kernel zu prüfen.

Wenn er prinzipiell startet, aber diverse Funktionen nicht laufen kannst du mit dmesg nachlesen was los ist.

NAtürlich können auch Hardware-PRobleme auftreten... aber das ist aus der Ferne fast nicht debuggbar und hängst stark vom Fall ab.

Manchmal kann ein Memory Test was zu tage hieven... ist einen Versuch wert. (Ein Kollege von mir hatte mal seltsame "Jeder Download hat eine anderee MD5 Summe" Probleme... Daran war tatsächlich defekter RAM schuld... hat uns aber gut 1 Monat gekostet bis wir darauf kamen)

----------

## YPenguin

Es ist aus meiner Sicht für Nutzer des Forums auch interessant, wenn man Probleme mal allgemein bespricht.

Ich habe zwar auch ein konkretes Problem, aber das ist in einem anderen Thread (USB 3.0 Treiber: xhci_hcd Probleme).

Um in ein System mit Bootproblem rein zu kommen, bleibt einem die Live-DVD und Chroot, für das man sich auch ein Skript machen kann.

Dann aber muss ein Kernel improvisiert werden, der lauffähig ist. Und gerade gestern hatte ich mit dem Abschalten der ganzen Mikrocode-Gechichte da einen Erfolg (disabled in .config).

Kernel unter 4.14 werden mit dem Intel-CPU-Mikrocode auch nicht mehr richtig unterstützt - für diese sind einige Codes deaktiviert.

----------

## Marlo

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...Dann aber muss ein Kernel improvisiert werden, der lauffähig ist...

 

YPenguin,

In layman gibt es das "unity-gentoo" overlay. Darin enthalten sind "sys-kernel/ubuntu-sources".

Mit einer .config  :Very Happy: 

Wenn du also Schwierigkeiten mit Kerneln hast könnte das eine Interimsvariante sein. Ich hab es mal aus Spaß getestet.

Hier hat es funktioniert. Ist zwar ein Distrokernel aber er kann starten. Zur Zeit in Version 4.18.17_p_p12_p13 vorhanden.

Grüße 

Ma

----------

## YPenguin

Hat eigentlich das Profile (eselect profile) einen Einfluss darauf, was Genkernel macht?

----------

## YPenguin

Der Thread hat 232 Leser seit Eröffnung gestern. Das ist relativ viel.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Bei Mikrocode ist das etwas schwieriger, weil da ja auch einige Kernel waren die ohne einen bestimmten (mindest-Microcode) ja nicht laufen. Eventuell werfe ich aber auch gerade etwas durcheinander.

Ich alter Hase achte dann immer darauf das ich noch ein paar alte Lauffähige Kernel im Grub habe die ich notfalls booten kann auch wenn dafür wahrscheinlich der Grafikkartentreiber neu gebaut werden müsste. Doch meistens will ich eh nur zu einer Shell oder per SSH ins System.

Diesbezüglich war mir Grub-0.97 lieber, was ja aber ja bald verschwindet. Muss alles jetzt mal nach Grub2 Migrieren.

Aber wie du schon schreibst, einfach einen Boot-USB Stick oder eine Live-CD für den Fall bereit gelegt haben. Zudem natürlich auch immer ein funktionierendes Backup. Damit ist dann aber auch eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Wenn dann mal das System spinnt oder die Hardware, lässt sich so ziemlich alles beheben.

Kernel die nicht booten hab ich recht selten, so zwei oder drei mal alle 8 Jahre. Bei bestimmt bis zu 15 Kernelupdates pro Jahr. Dann wie gesagt boote ich einfach in den vorherigen wenn was nicht geht.

Aber ich mache meistens auch alles von Hand also auch vorher ein make menueconfig und stelle mir die Module zusammen die ich für meine Hardware brauche. Wenn dann wirklich mal was fehlt oder gar nicht klappt schau ich noch mal ins Wiki oder Boote ein Ubuntu/Debian, ob da andere Treiber oder Module verwendet werden.

Viel Erfolg und Grüße!

Chris

----------

## uhai

Vor dem kernel backen kann man von einer live-DVD booten und sich ansehen, was da alles als als Treiber läuft. Ich teste dann noch mit der live-DVD ob alles funktioniert. Damit habe ich so eine Art "Zieldefinition".

Und dann gehe ich über make menuconfig und arbeite die Liste ab. So hatte ich in den letzten Jahren relativ wenig Kernel-Probleme, nicht bootfähig war nach meiner Erinnerung keiner. Hardwareprobleme gab es gelegentlich.

Ob man die .config von einer Live-DVD einfach übernehmen sollte, weiss ich nicht. Ist meiner Ansicht nach nicht gentoo-like. Eher windows....  :Smile: 

uhai

----------

## YPenguin

Die Reihenfolge der Festplatten kann sich unter Umständen ändern.

Mit Grub2 tritt das bei mir nicht auf aber mit Grub für DOS (entspricht Grub 1).

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Festplattenreihenfolge zu korrigieren?

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Festplattenreihenfolge zu korrigieren?

 

Hmm. Ist Situationsabhängig. Du könntest die Festplatten Umstecken, manche Bios-Varianten bieten an die Reihenfolge fest zu legen. Aber generell ist eine UUID und dessen Eintrag in Fstab hilfreich.

Weil diese UUID unter Windows und Linux eindeutig ist, spielt es, wenn du sie so adressierst keine Rolle.

```
# blkid
```

blkid listet für alle angeschlossenen Datenträger eine uuid auf.

Grub2 nutzt wahrscheinlich schon die UUID, alternativ kannst du auch als Kernelparameter für Root, folgendes:

```
root=UUID=fd0c6442-d.....
```

 setzen.

Man braucht in dem Fall die Reihenfolge nicht mehr zu verändern wenn Root per UUID definiert werden kann und per fstab dann auch alle anderen Datenträger per uuid adressiert werden.

Du müsstest aber dran denken wenn du eine Backup Platte nutzen musst, dann vorher per Live-CD oder grub-edit die neue uuid zu setzen.

----------

## firefly

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grub2 nutzt wahrscheinlich schon die UUID, alternativ kannst du auch als Kernelparameter für Root, folgendes:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Funktioniert das auch ohne initrd/initramfs. Soweit ich weis kennt der kernel selbst nur PARTUUID.

Und diese UUID ist die uuid der partition und nicht des Dateisystems.

Die UUIDs für partitionen an sich gibt es nur wenn als Partitionsschema GPT verwendet wird.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich weiß es nicht genau ich hab es nicht ausprobiert. Bevor ich das natürlich geschrieben hatte, hab ich kurz ins Arch-Wiki geschaut und was andere User darüber schreiben von unterschiedlichen Linux-Derivaten.

Es wirkt als sei das ein Standard nach grub2. Empfohlen werden auch eindeutige Lables die man dann nimmt statt einer UUID, wodurch es halt einfacher werden könnte wenn man eine Platte tauscht.

Wieder etwas das ich mir unbedingt angewöhnen muss. Ich hab es halt lieber komplizierter und dafür logisch. Als Simple und und gut Organisiert.

Also lieber ein einheitliches Ordnungssystem und direkte Adressierung, als eine Suchmaschine als Interface für die Dateiverwaltung oder Hashtags um die Dateien zu Label und zu verknüpfen.

Etwas das ich im arch-wiki zu grub2 gelesen hatte, war das grub auch nicht booten kann wenn das File-System nicht unterstützt ist.

Wie das mit initrd/initramfs ausschaut weiß ich nicht genau. Denn überall wo bei mir grub2 Installiert ist hab ich initramfs aktiviert.

Das Kommando blkid erzeugt bei mir auch für DOS-Partitionsschemata die mit fdisk erstellt wurden ein UUID. Gelesen hab ich auch von Swap-Partitionen die sich per uuid laden lassen. Aber ob das auch für Swap-Files gilt oder nur für Swap-Partitionen, weiß ich nicht.

----------

## firefly

Die meisten distributionen verwenden eine initrd/initramfs, daher funktioniert das mit UUID. Wenn es ohne initrd/initramfs funktionieren soll muss es eine PARTUUID sein.

Denn nur die wird nativ vom kernel unterstützt.

PARTUUID funktioniert aber nur mit GPT, da die UUID bestandteil der Partitionsinformation sein muss.

Bei root=<UUID/LABEL> in der kernel commandline wird dies von einem script in der initrd/initramfs ausgewertet um das eigendliche rootfs zu mounten.

siehe auch: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/93767/why-cant-i-specify-my-root-fs-with-a-uuid

----------

